# Spider For Pm 1340gt



## Old Squier (Jan 8, 2017)

I first posted this in the wrong spot, but unsure how to delete it.  Anyway, I was just wondering if any of you guys are doing rifle barrel work on the 1340GT using a spider.  If so, I would love to have the details of any solution you.have worked out.

Thanks in advance for replies.

Cheers,

Old Squier

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 8, 2017)

I've made one for my 1127 LB & used it not only for gun barrels but also just to steady work pieces that protruded out the end of the lathe. I don't have any pix on my iPad but will try to get some & post within the next couple of days. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't do gun work, but I did make a spider for my PM1340.   Started with a 6" long piece of 2.5" CRS tube, 1/2" wall thickness:







Turned, bored, drilled and tapped for mounting grub screws and centering screws:






Mounts like this - also serves to hold the magnets for the Hall Effect sensor on the tachometer:







From the end:






Original idea came from Mark Jacobs here on the forum.   Hope this helps.


----------



## Old Squier (Jan 8, 2017)

lpeedin said:


> I've made one for my 1127 LB & used it not only for gun barrels but also just to steady work pieces that protruded out the end of the lathe. I don't have any pix on my iPad but will try to get some & post within the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!

Squier

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## sanddan (Jan 8, 2017)

David, the attention to detail you demonstrate on your projects continues to amaze. The speed pickup mount is over the top!


----------



## Old Squier (Jan 8, 2017)

davidpbest said:


> I don't do gun work, but I did make a spider for my PM1340.   Started with a 6" long piece of 2.5" CRS tube, 1/2" wall thickness:
> 
> View attachment 143347
> 
> ...


David...thank you for your most elegant solution.  It will certainly meet my needs!

I've been thinking along the lines of making a "spider backplate" or some sort of cylindrical tube-like device with the necessary centering screws that can be chucked-up in four-jaw.  

I think I just might fabricate something just like you have done, if you don't mind.

Thanks again,

Squier

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## bss1 (Jan 8, 2017)

sanddan said:


> David, the attention to detail you demonstrate on your projects continues to amaze. The speed pickup mount is over the top!



Agreed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 8, 2017)

sanddan said:


> David, the attention to detail you demonstrate on your projects continues to amaze. The speed pickup mount is over the top!



Yes very nice work, maybe something to do with David's last name.

I will be copying that when my lathe arrives, but not sure it will look anywhere near as good.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 9, 2017)

sanddan said:


> David, the attention to detail you demonstrate on your projects continues to amaze. The speed pickup mount is over the top!



Thanks Dan.   It's nice to know someone other than my OCD therapist appreciates my attention to obscure details.   LOL     Seriously, 2016 as been a very productive odyssey for me.   It was about this time last year that I ordered the PM1340, visited your shop, and decided I'd make my own stand, not realizing I was setting myself up for learning to weld in addition to turning metal.   All good, loads of fun and learning.  Dwindling bank account.      I'm about 2 weeks away from "finishing" my lathe upgrade - if that's ever possible.   More to come soon.  Appreciate your comments and support.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 9, 2017)

Kiwi Canuck said:


> Yes very nice work, maybe something to do with David's last name.
> 
> I will be copying that when my lathe arrives, but not sure it will look anywhere near as good.



Thanks very much - that was my first turning project.   Too bad it wasn't stainless or titanium, huh?   Copy away - I stole the idea from Mark Jacobs - who incidentally has been an amazing resource and support system.   His VFD conversion package was over the top good.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 9, 2017)

Old Squier said:


> David...thank you for your most elegant solution.  It will certainly meet my needs!
> 
> I've been thinking along the lines of making a "spider backplate" or some sort of cylindrical tube-like device with the necessary centering screws that can be chucked-up in four-jaw.
> 
> ...


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 9, 2017)

Don't forget this bit - I still have mine to do:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm1340gt-spider-with-dial-test-indicator.45446/


----------



## Old Squier (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks David!

Cheers ,

Squier 

Sent Using Tapatalk - Cherokee Nation of Oklahoma


----------



## firemaker76 (Aug 11, 2019)

davidpbest said:


> I don't do gun work, but I did make a spider for my PM1340.   Started with a 6" long piece of 2.5" CRS tube, 1/2" wall thickness:
> 
> View attachment 143347
> 
> ...


Beautiful work David!  So far the attention to detail, precision and finished products on these forums are absolutely amazing.  Thanks so much for sharing.

-Mitch


----------



## davidpbest (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks Mitch.   There's more here:   https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidpbest/albums


----------



## Abrown1312 (Mar 13, 2021)

Thanks y’all  for all the great info. I ended up making a spider for my 1340gt, but that was before I had a milling machine. So it’s probably time to make another one. I’ll try to take some photos along the way and post em here. I can guarantee it wont be anywhere near as impressive as davidpbest’s work!


----------

